# Offshore 1/18/21



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Neighbor took his 31 Luhrs out to enjoy the nice weather. Little chilly on the early run out and running in around dusk, but weather was great otherwise. Looked around for mingo's on a few spots but didn't find any. Caught one nice 28" red snapper that was sent back to its home, and we got into some schools of crevalle jacks that were pretty fun. Few times in the vicinity of a couple of the wrecks we saw some pretty nice surface activity, assuming it was a mix of jacks and sharks. Trolled some, bottom fished some, hung out and shot the breeze some. Was a nice day on the water.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I heard it was beautiful out there. A buddy mentioned that they had trouble finding mingos on Sunday as well.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a fun day. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Gulf Water Wanderer (Feb 20, 2021)

how far you go out sir?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

great fighters


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Gulf Water Wanderer said:


> how far you go out sir?


The vicinity of the Teneco Platform, so roughly 25 miles out of the Pass



Realtor said:


> great fighters


They were fun. Getting all 3 of that triple boatside was an interesting little dance.


----------

